
Why vacation at tech companies should be mandatory: better code, happier people - sidcool
https://text.sourcegraph.com/why-vacation-at-tech-companies-should-be-mandatory-better-code-happier-people-d1b549681291#.dgvigt5o6
======
dozzie
Guess what? The rest of developed world has laws giving vacation as a right to
employees. And to _all_ employees, not just to coders.

